# Mansfield Road Tunnel, Nottingham - May '13



## KM Punk (May 5, 2015)

Manfield Road Tunnel is 1300m long and was on the Great Central Line. It’s south end opened up onto Nottingham Victoria Station. It opened in 1900 and closed in 1967. The site of Nottingham Victoria Station was demolished to make way for a Shopping Centre and Flat Block, Only the Clock Tower Remains.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

This looks cool. Nice silhouette tunnel shot


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Nicely lit, also loving the selfie silhouette.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

Great shots.


----------

